
The FBI Says It Can't Find Hackers to Hire Because They All Smoke Pot (2014) - alanfranzoni
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/the-fbi-cant-find-hackers-that-dont-smoke-pot
======
zekevermillion
Well look. It's a federal crime to buy, sell, or possess pot. Unlike the CIA,
whose mission is to break (foreign) laws, the FBI's mission is to enforce US
laws. How can you hire a federal law enforcement officer who is also a
scofflaw? Very problematic. The solution is probably to use some sort of
contractor classification to hire hackers indirectly. Obviously the FBI has no
problem working with confidential informants who are criminals of the worst
sort. So probably a white hat hacker who partakes in the weed is not that
difficult to reconcile with policy, as long as that person is not an actual
agent.

